# DVD's Lagging During Playback



## 2RCHH (Apr 5, 2007)

Howdy,

I would consider myself blessed beyond belief if you guys might be able to help me out with my DVD's lagging. I got a new laptop for Christmas and it runs like a dream except for when it tries to play DVD's, it lags a little with both the video and sound. I've been working on it for a while and I can rule out the following: 

-Media Player (I've tried 7 players so far and all skip)
- DMA (this is selected and unselecting it does not help)
- Background programs (Kaspersky is currently running in the background but this issue has occured even when nothing but system stuff is running)
- Screen/Resolution (I've set the graphics to 486 levels and it still happens)
- Hardware acceleration (set to full)
- DVD Driver (uninstalled and re-installed)

The computer info is:

Gateway
XP MCE (SP2)
Centrino Duo 1.60GHz
.99 Gig Ram
CD/DL DVD Burner

If you all need any further info, let me know and I'll do my best. I would truly appreciate any help with this. It is a new machine and I have a feeling it is a simple thing that I am overlooking.

Thanks!


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

Have you tried copying the DVD to your hard drive and seeing if the problem occurs if you play back from there too ? It would either eliminate or point the finger at your DVD drive as the culprit depending on the outcome ...


----------



## 2RCHH (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. I have ripped and transferred from DVD's and CD's and the files played fine. I figured this proved the DVD drive is working alright but maybe it's the play back. Any suggestions?


----------



## nessyguin (Oct 20, 2006)

If the files run fine from your hard drive but they apparently dont run fine from your dvd drive (you can rip/transfer but playback from dvd drive lags) then thats where your problem most likely lies . Try disabling all unnecessary processes then play your dvd ...


----------

